# .270 vs 30.06



## outdoorsman612 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am looking to get a ew rifle, either Savage 110 or Tikka T3 light. My problem is in the lack of information for the debate of .270 win vs. 30.06 spfd. I have used a .06 before and was comfortable with it. All my shots are 300 yd or less and mostly in the river bottoms s of bismarck. Thanks for any information on this debate.

:beer:

:sniper:


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

my vote is for a 270 it has less recoil and shoots a hell of a lot flatter than a 30.06 IMO a 30.06 is a little overkill for whitetails anyways. dont get me wrong it is a great round but just a little big for my taste.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Not much to debate....but I agree with duckslyr.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The debate has to take place with yourself. First make a list of things you want to do with the rifle. From type of game to distance you plan to shoot. Then look at which caliber gives you the most options to fit that need.

Two myths that you have to ignore is that a .270 shoots flatter. What a .270 does is allow you to shoot a smaller grain bullet than the 30-06 but the 06 allows you to move up to very heavy bullet weights as well. Thus the trade off.

Just to be clear on the flatness. A 30-06 case is larger, so with the same weight bullet, it can generate more speed than the .270 giving the edge in flatness to the 06. Most people want to compare a 130 gr .270 to a 180 gr 30-06 to make the claim of a flatter shooting caliber.

For whitetail either one will do well, for elk, you get more choices in weights of bullets etc... with the 06 but the .270 is more than adequate to harvest an elk within proper range.

If you are reloading, the .270 will cost a bit less as it will use less powder, and both are common popular calibers that make factory ammo easy to find and are loaded from the factory with premium bullets as well. It is a win win with either.

Recoil you know what that is with the 06 and is a bit less with a .270!

So make your list and make your choice!!!!!!!


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

There isn't really much trade-off. If you take a 150 grain bullet in a 270 I see that you can get 3,100 fps. Now take the 30-06 with a 150 gr bullet. My handloads have velocities of 3, 026 fps. That's a 74 fps difference, ballistically not much. I would agree with Ron in that the 270 isn't flatter than the 30-06 if you are comparing apples to apples. Now, take the 270 with a 130 gr bullet at 3,200-3,300 fps and you have a bit of a flatter shooting bullet. Personally I like the 30-06 because I think it is more versatile and there are more loading out there for it. Boh are proven deer slayers. Just buy both of them! HAHA!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/amm ... ited-again
Petzal makes a couple of points that would lean me toward the .270.
But then... my .243 is all I need. :lol:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't know where all the number being quoted on here are coming from, but if you compare a 270 case to a 30-06 case, they are the same size except for, of course, the neck. The 270 is a necked down 30-06. If you compare a 150gr 270 to a 150gr 30-06 they aren't even close. The 30-06 can push a 150gr bullet to nearly 3100fps while the 270 will push it at a hair over 2900fps, giving the 30-06 a better trajectory and more energy on impact. If you compare a 130gr 270 to a 150gr 30-06, its a closer race, but the 270 can be pushed around 100fps faster than the 30-06 with the right powder.

I prefer a 30-06 over a 270, but thats my preference. If you are looking to just hunt whitetail, either will do a great job and the deer won't notice the difference. Factory ammo is priced the same for either cartridge and if you reload, the cost to load either will be pretty much the same.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Either one will perform well for the type of shooting you are going to do. Personal preference will be the deciding factor.

I would go with the 30-06 just because of the option to use heavier bullets if I want. Well, that and I just prefer the .30 cals. 8)

huntin1


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> I don't know where all the number being quoted on here are coming from, but if you compare a 270 case to a 30-06 case, they are the same size except for, of course, the neck. The 270 is a necked down 30-06.


exactly



ac700wildcat said:


> If you compare a 150gr 270 to a 150gr 30-06 they aren't even close. The 30-06 can push a 150gr bullet to nearly 3100fps while the 270 will push it at a hair over 2900fps, giving the 30-06 a better trajectory and more energy on impact.


But then we get into the 270's superior ballistic coefficient and sectional density with equal bullet weights. :lol:

To the OP
Flip a coin if you can't decide. Its like the blondes vs brunettes vs redheads debate. We all have our preferences and no one can decide for you. The '06 is more versatile, but some of us (me included) prefer 270's anyway and is plenty of gun for whitetails


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

270wsm. :stirpot:


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the 270 mostly because I can usually find a sale on the factory loads for around 11 bucks. The calibers are almost identical when comparing them for deer hunting. You won't lose a deer because you chose one gun over the other.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the .270.While the 06 starts bullets out faster it doesn't take long for the ballistically superior .270 slugs to catch up and pass them down range.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't forget about the .280 Remington. It too is a .30'06 case but necked down to 7mm.


----------



## wgreegor1 (Oct 6, 2009)

me personally all the numbers everyone giving are high u really wanna know go to federal premium and winchester.com and jus compare their factory loads i am actually goin out to buy the savage 110 tues in the 270 cal but u always gotta take the barrel lenghth and rate of twist into consideration no two guns will shoot the same i honestly love savage arms oh and tk go twins they just might pull through lol


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

If I were considering a .270 or 30.06, I would have to add one more to the mix. The Remington 7mm Short Action Ultra Mag (SAUM). Don't let the Mag part scare you, it's bark is =< the 30.06 but is a bit more than the .270.

In my opinion, the 7mm SAUM would the be caliber of choice. You get the best of both worlds, a very accurate flat shooting round coupled with serious knock down power for anyting from Goats/Lopes to Elk and everything in between.

With BC's of .530 or better, you can buy or make serious hunting or target rounds. I personally like the 160gr AccuBond fot the 7mm SAUM, but shoot 180gr/200gr AccuBonds in my 300 RUM.

All three of these calibers, .270 .06 and 7mm are all proven calibers. It really comes down to prefrence, but for an "All Around, One Gun Option" the 7mm SAUM would be my choice, with the .270 comming in second, followed by a the 30.06.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

SaberX01 said:


> All three of these calibers, .270 .06 and 7mm are all proven calibers. It really comes down to prefrence, but for an "All Around, One Gun Option" the 7mm SAUM would be my choice, with the .270 comming in second, followed by a the 30.06.


Ammo is noticeably cheaper for the 270 and '06. Plus it is far more available, if your gun gets separated from your ammo and you need to buy some in a hurry.


----------

